# Emblem removal



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a TCR advanced carbon frame. The emblem on the front of the head tube is really starting to look bad. I've though of peeling it off a few times but I'm concerned it might take the clear coat below it with it, or leave some really nasty looking residue.

Anyone ever plealed one off before? Any tricks to doing it?

Thanks!
Doc


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

The old trick we use to use with car emblems was a hair drier to heat up the adhesive and then it would slowly come off. You could also try a long flat razor blade used for scraping and slide it up against the head tube and slowly go back and forth. I have heard stories of them just falling off but mine didn't come with one "T-moblie paint scheme" and my wife's is still firmly affixed. If I tried anything it would problably be a combo of hair dryer and razor but if I scratch my wife's bike I would be dead man walking.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks jupiterrn. I've done cars before and we used a hair dryer and dental floss. I may give that a try. But I was hoping someone who's done it might chime in and confirm they'll come off cleanly.


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I decided to give it a go tonight. I warmed it up with a hair dryer. Then I pulled dental floss behind it and it came right off. I cleaned up the glue residue with a little rubbing alchohol.

Besides looking much better now I must have saved at least half a gram not to mention the aero benefits :lol:


----------

